
Hotmail e-mails 'missing' from accounts - lotusleaf1987
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12103707
======
elvirs
I am shocked with Microsoft's abilities at ruining a product.

------
robryan
I thought the same thing has happened to me a while back before I noticed that
it was syncing up with Apple Mail by default had the option to delete the mail
from the server checked.

------
middus
Dear Microsoft spokeswoman, losing mail is not an "inconvenience".

------
lotusleaf1987
This actually happened to me. I have an old Hotmail account I rarely used and
hadn't checked in 2-4 months. When I signed on last week __all __of my emails
had been deleted. I was pissed but assumed it was some sort of policy in
place.

~~~
gommm
Your particular problem is most probably their policy of deleting all emails
after a certain period of inactivity (90 days if I remember correctly),
happened to me too once..

~~~
davidmurphy
I find this absurd in this era of cheap storage. Blatantly anti-consumer.

~~~
trotsky
Don't you think it's a bit over the top to call the lack of a feature on a
free service blatantly anti-consumer?

Microsoft's online services division loses $100M-$200M each quarter.

Google retains the data indefinitely because it's in their best interests not
because of their dedication to the user. Why else would they retain even what
the user deletes?

~~~
simonw
Deleting data from a large scale system I'd actually pretty difficult, since
the whole system has been designed NOT to lose data (redundant copies, caches,
multiple data centres, backups).

